# Curious



## Guest (Oct 24, 2001)

I was diagnosed with IBS 6 years ago after undergoing a colonoscopy and drinking barium to X-ray my GI area. Nothing showed up with these tests and so that is why they diagnosed me with it. The only symptom of IBS I have is intense cramps in the area. Can that alone be IBS because everywhere else I've read mentions relief found from diaherra and/or constipation, which I have neither. I would appreciate some input on this.


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

at the top of the page there is this little purple link that says "ask the specialist" they might be able to offer better insight. i've heard of people having gas only and being diagnosed as having ibs. it is probably possible if you have pain only.crohn's can cause isolated pain and so can a number of gynocological problems. maybe that would be it? fibroids or something?


----------

